# empêcher flèches pavé numérique lorsque shift appuyé



## ccciolll (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

les gens comme moi ayant grandi avec un mac entre les mains et se retrouvant soudainement confrontés à l'utilisation d'un Windows ou Linux (et tout particulièrement du clavier PC basique) connaissent de grandes difficultés au début avec la notion de pavé numérique instable (et désactivé par défaut).
Problèmes qui sont d'ailleurs également décriés même par des gens qui ne sont de purs PCistes de base et qui souhaitent, par exemple, pouvoir taper un mot de passe comportant des chiffres dès le démarrage. Donc on trouvera aisément des tutos pour contourner ça.

Une fois passé ces difficultés, il subsiste toutefois un résidu désagréable : le pavé numérique des PC n'est pas un pavé ABSOLU comme sur mac. En effet, les touches y ont également un "2e étage" activable par le shift (touche majuscule). Et là, l'utilisateur de mac est très seul. Quand on a pris l'habitude de ne pas avoir besoin de lâcher le shift pour taper des chiffres et qu'on se met à taper un paquet de chiffres dans cette configuration (exemple, je veux taper "ABC159YZ"), on peut se retrouver avec des résultats très embêtant. Parce que le pavé numérique PC, avec shift activé, ça te met des flèches ou des trucs qui effacent carrément du texte. Et donc tu tapes ton truc, puis tu regardes ton écran, et là il t'a dynamité ton tableur et c'est un peu délicat à réparer.

Du coup, comme je pense que seuls des MacUsers comprendront de quoi je veux parler, je dépose ma question ici.
Est-ce qu'on a un moyen simple de désactiver cette fonctionnalité inutile du pavé numérique, afin qu'il soit, une bonne fois pour toutes, ABSOLUMENT ABSOLU ?
Peut-être avec une config clavier à bricoler soi-même ?
Une solution valable sous Win ET sous Linux serait un vrai miracle.


----------

